# Snow Blowing VS Snow Moving With FEL



## dicksteel (Sep 16, 2011)

After breaking my back for 10 years with a walk behind snow blower...mama has given the OK to get a big boy machine...ofcourse...she doesn't know how much one costs...but hey...I'm sure she will think I'm worth it once it's sitting in my driveway! Anyway...what is the better option for snow removal....I'm looking at a (used) 2010 jdx728 with deck and snow blower OR (used) 2008 jd2305 with deck, bucket (FEL) and rear grading blade..I'm sure both will cut grass well, but what about snow....I have 2 acres of grass and a 300' driveway, paved. All advice is greatly appreciated...THANKS!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.

Ahhhh the on going debate. 

Front end loader/plow..you'll spend more time removing also need to keep snow banks push back which could cause more spring clean up.

Snow blower..you won't have to keep the banks push back nor as many passes,but if the wind blowing w/no cab you might look like snowman.

Blower will leave snow and blade won't,tire chains may scare your tar driveway..some sort rear weights maybe needed.

Just my nickles worth.:dazed:


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

The answer to your question is not easy. Depends on how much snow you get per year and per snowfall. Up to 3 or 4 inches a blade works good until your windrow gets too big and your driveway becomes narrower each snow fall.

A blower works good at all times, no windrow, but you have to blow down wind or be a snowman. If you had a 3 point blower for the majority and a loader for the cleanup that is a good combination also.

The other combination that works is to use a plow and then the blower to blow away the windrow.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

With the x728 you won't need chains and the blower will clean it down really good.

I put in a new driveway and after last winter blowing snow I didn't have a scrapes on it.

I have a x728 showing videos of tilling and snowblowing on my website, we flat out just love this machine.

Just scroll down to video links.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Also lots of pictures on my site.










Rob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Blowers are more efficient with light snow , if the wet heavy stuff hits, might have some breakage issues - hitting frozen/hard chunks of snow will definitely cause issues.

Plows on the other hand can be extremely brutal on a tractor , the force needed to push the snow causes alot of stress on driveline/chassis. The neighbor constantly broke his transmission in his Cub cadet .

The other thing is with plowing snow, it needs to be pushed waaaaaay out in the yard , otherwise youll have a walkway instead of a driveway , specially with multiple storms hitting.

My dad solved the problem, he bot a 1945 International Harvester tractor " H" ( kind you plow fields with) that has a meyers plow blade setup on it - uses chains and has calcium in the rear tires - it plows the snow with no effort at all, since its built for working.


----------



## dicksteel (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks to you all for your advice / information...AND thanks for taking the time to load up the pics (Pegasus knows how to throw the snow..now THAT'S a snow blower!). I think if I was going with a "mid size" diesel tractor I would feel better about pushing snow 300 feet down a narrow driveway. But considering that I'm more in the "sub-compact" market, and, after that last son of a beach winter with 4' snow drifts, I'm going to make a snow blower attachment a mandatory condition of any purchase. Unless I stumble across a super deal, I'll wait and buy a FEL next year for yard work / landscaping projects. Anyway, I going to go take a look at the x728 on Monday and if it is as advertised, make an offer. I think, like most of us, I like the bigger machine....jd2305 in my situation...however without the snowblower and as well consdering the size and garage storage issues the x728 may be a better choice (man...it sure sounds like I'm trying to convince myself to go with the smaller machine...well...bigger isn't always better...right?).


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres another one of the x728.










Rob


----------



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

*all terain*

I purchased a jdx530 with all terain tires. I believe that the tires i have will go through the snow no problem without use of tire chains. Its not 4 wheel drive but it has locking rear differential. I will tell you this the rigg has a ton of power. I go up over hills that are pretty steep with it and no spinning. I cant imagine you would need anything bigger to blow with.


----------

